# holy...................



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

not mine BUT...

22 points...picture makes him almost look like a mule deer, but its just because he's holding it for the "brag picture" (hold rack between finger tips and hold it away from your body) even though IMO he doesn't need any help!

killed in Lancaster County acouple weeks ago. We have tons of land up there with a few hunt clubs hunting it all, but theres this one stretch that a guys sister-in-law just got that hasn't been hunted in years and this bad boy was hiding in there!

LUCKY MAN!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome buck.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

just a random correction...that deer was killed in White Stone. Its on the way to Lancaster County


----------

